# Fica-lhe bem!



## Alaedious

Oi pessoal! 

           Here's a quick and easy question! Do _*Brazilians*_ use the expression '_*Fica-lhe bem*_!' to say 'That/it looks good/suits you!' _*na lingua falada*_?  I have doubts since there's both the pronoun 'lhe' and an example of enclise....  How would Portuguese speakers in Brazil say this, then? 

                                                                                              Obrigado!


----------



## Denis555

That would be:
_*Fica bem em você!*_


----------



## Alaedious

Cool, Denis555!  

And if I had a sentence like 'Ela é muito difícil nos gostos, acha que _*nada lhe fica bem*_.'  You would say '...acha que _*nada fica bem em ela? ou nela*_?


----------



## Denis555

Alaedious said:


> Cool, Denis555!
> 
> And if I had a sentence like 'Ela é muito difícil nos gostos, acha que _*nada lhe fica bem*_.'  You would say '...acha que _*nada fica bem em ela? ou nela*_?



This sentence is OK: 'Ela é muito difícil nos gostos, acha que _*nada lhe fica bem*_.' Just the way it is. 
But in a naturally spoken version, I think we're more prone to say: 'Ela é muito difícil nos gostos, acha que _*nada fica bem *__*nela*_.' NEVER: em ela.


----------



## SanktGonçalsburg

Também é comum o uso do verbo "cair" em vez de "ficar".

Ex.: 'Ela é muito difícil nos gostos, acha que _*nada lhe cai bem*_.'


----------



## leitora

Alaedious, se me permite, é mais comum ouvir:
"Ela é muito difícil de agradar, acha que nada lhe cai bem."


----------



## Alaedious

Obrigado a todos pelas respostas! 

Leitora, 

        Te permito! Te permito!    Então você tá dizendo que também se _*ouve*_ '...que nada _*lhe*_ cai bem' na lingua falada?  As vezes se ouve  'lhe' na lingua falada?


----------



## Vanda

Dependendo da região, sim. O pessoal do Nordeste - parte do Nordeste - usa lhe pra tudo, até pra ''lhe amo''. Mas a maioria de nós, é como o pessoal já disse acima.


----------



## Denis555

Alaedious said:


> Obrigado a todos pelas respostas!
> 
> Leitora,
> 
> Te permito! Te permito!    Então você tá dizendo que também se _*ouve*_ '...que nada _*lhe*_ cai bem' na lingua falada?  As vezes se ouve  'lhe' na lingua falada?



Se me permite também ,

Yes! And as Leitora pointed out, that's a very natural way in the spoken language, as well.




Vanda said:


> Dependendo da região, sim. O pessoal do Nordeste -  parte do Nordeste - usa lhe pra tudo, até pra ''lhe amo''. Mas a  maioria de nós, é como o pessoal já disse acima.



Vanda, mesmo no Nordeste, imagine que você está numa praia do Nordeste e acaba escutando uma conversa de um casal e o rapaz diz pra garota: Maria, eu te amo!
Aí você pensa: -Oxe! Eu num tô no Nordeste?!?
É que pode acontecer um "eu lhe amo", mas não é que sempre acontece.


----------



## Alaedious

Hmm... Denis555 and Vanda, 

                   Outside the case of the Nordeste, which I've read about it this forum e 'onde use 'lhe' pra tudo'   ,  the two of you seem to be giving opposite answers...


----------



## Alderamin

Não sei se também usam a expressão _"assenta-lhe bem"_ em pt-br.
_O vestido assenta-lhe bem_ (a ela).
Se alguém já a referiu que me desculpe... li as vossas respostas num relance.


----------



## Vanda

You've asked about informal language, not formal. We use lhe in formal language whenever it is necessary.


----------



## SanktGonçalsburg

Here in Rio, informally, "não cai/fica bem nela" is definitely more common than "não lhe cai/fica bem", even though I personally prefer and use the latter.

... and you'd probably never hear "assentar" in this context.


----------



## Guigo

1. O filme "Death Becomes Her" teve seu título no Brasil como: "A morte lhe cai bem"; em Portugal foi "A morte fica-vos tão bem".

2. _Assentar_, em que pese ser pouco usado, seria perfeitamente entendível nessa situação. Alías, parece-me que os profissionais da área da moda preferem "assentar".


----------



## Alderamin

Guigo said:


> 1. O filme "Death Becomes Her" teve seu título no Brasil como: "A morte lhe cai bem"; em Portugal foi "A morte fica-vos tão bem".
> 
> 2. _Assentar_, em que pese ser pouco usado, seria perfeitamente entendível nessa situação. Alías, parece-me que os profissionais da área da moda preferem "assentar".



Obrigada Gigo e SanktGonçalsburg.


----------



## leitora

Desculpe, Alaedious, eu deveria ter chamado a atenção para:



leitora said:


> "Ela é *muito difícil de agradar*, acha que nada lhe cai bem."



E quanto ao "lhe", sim, é usado na língua falada:
- Esqueci o guarda-chuva, e agora ?
- Eu lhe disse que ia chover...


----------



## Alaedious

Thanks, everyone!  I really appreciate all your help on this great forum!


----------



## Ruca

Alaedious said:


> Thanks, everyone! I really appreciate all your help on this great forum!





Olá,

Perante as respostas deste tópico não pude deixar, mais uma vez, de me surpreender com a riqueza de expressões e com a plasticidade da língua portuguesa. Vejamos:

Em inglês: It suits her.

Em português: Fica-lhe bem, Fica bem nela, Cai-lhe bem, Cai bem nela, Assenta-lhe bem, Assenta bem nela...

Tenho a sensação de que os próprios falantes nativos da língua por vezes ficam perplexos perante toda esta riqueza e se questionam se falam a mesma língua. Imagino o que pensarão as pessoas que estudam o português como língua não materna.

Desculpem a observação. Possivelmente é disparatada da minha parte.


----------



## Alaedious

I couldn't agree more, Ruca!   I think every language manifests this trait.  In English you can also say:

It looks great/perfect/terrific/incredible on her!  It fits her great/perfectly! It suits her wonderfully! It looks like it was tailored just for her!   

It definetely makes language learning harder, but also so rich and rewarding!


----------

